# How Old Are You?



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

61. Nearly every time walking out of the swamp for the distant glowing lights of home, I give thanks to my great God for the ability to hunt. While in this pursuit of the big one late season, I appreciate every chance getting out.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Perferator said:


> 61. Nearly every time walking out of the swamp for the distant glowing lights of home, I give thanks to my great God for the ability to hunt. While in this pursuit of the big one late season, I appreciate every chance getting out.


As do I !!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

RMH said:


> Today was the first time ever I didn't want to make this 30' climb because my lower back hurt this weekend. I hunted a 20' stand instead. 2nd time in my hunting career my back helped make decisions when and where to hunt. I'm 56 in March. You just never know what your body will let you do each season.
> View attachment 348567
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


In my youth, if I could get my arms around it I could pick it up. "use your legs to lift they said, it'll save your back they said!"
Working on farms baling hay all summer then in my late teens and early 20s driving a lumber wagon for Erb Lumber Co. humping shingles, drywall, plywood, etc usually trough knee deep muddy job sights, took it's toll eventually and bending over at the sink to brush my teeth without throwing my back out is a victory. However....put a 100# pack on my back with elk meat and antlers and I'm your Huckleberry! Too many downs without a helmet I suspect!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

30, also been hunting since I was 12. I remember looking forward to getting the DNR sportsman's card more than my drivers license. Got a lot of time left in the woods...I hope


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

creekman6 said:


> Actually 14.


Nice!

I've got long johns older than you. LOL.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

56 in a blink! Got the fever as bad as ever! Hope I never lose it. I exercise like mad so I can keep going until I'm 90!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've got long johns older than you. LOL.


:lol::lol::lol: TRUTH! :lol::lol:


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've got long johns older than you. LOL.


Only old guys call them long johns - they're "base layers" now. Get with the times!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've got long johns older than you. LOL.


The one piece ones in red with the trap door in the back ? yup, i still have 2 pair.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Only old guys call them long johns - they're "base layers" now. Get with the times!


 You're right, and I'm old...when I bought them they were called "long johns." So they're still long johns to me. LOL.



Woodbutcher-1 said:


> The one piece ones in red with the trap door in the back ? yup, i still have 2 pair.


 I have one of those too. But I think I lost the trap door years ago. Don't wear them much any more because of it...they're kinda chilly. They might be in the rag box now.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Originally created for Women in the 19th century. Called* Union Suit.*


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

There is a reason 'Just Sharted In Pants' is the most viewed thread on this board...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Only old guys call them long johns - they're "base layers" now. Get with the times!


“Base layers”? Damn, even thermal underwear has gotten to be politically correct.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

RMH said:


> Today was the first time ever I didn't want to make this 30' climb because my lower back hurt this weekend. I hunted a 20' stand instead. 2nd time in my hunting career my back helped make decisions when and where to hunt. I'm 56 in March. You just never know what your body will let you do each season.
> View attachment 348567
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Welcome to the world of the old man- and the injured/disabled-body; and I regret this welcome. The good news is, likely for you a good regimen of exercise/self-therapy may go a long way towards relief... if you're really lucky, complete relief for years. In any case, I enjoy your posts of your set-ups and kills here.



Nostromo said:


> Gravity admires nothing. It's just bidding it's time.


One of my favorite idioms: _the past is not behind us, it is under our feet_.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Turned 57 in November. My birthday is the 12th so when I was 13 and had my birthday coming up all I cared about was being able to gun hunt legally with a rifle Living in NW MI all I did was fish and hunt from a early age. Started with a BB gun but my dad did take me fishing everywhere as soon as I could walk.
Dad has been gone now 4 years. Not a moment goes by when I am in the woods that I don't think about him.
My drive for MI deer hunting has dissipated but going out of state is really the only thing I look forward to. I have two boys that likes to hunt. My oldest is like I was but my youngest will do it has yet to consider it important enough to use vacation time on it. I am afraid of what hunting will look like in 50 years. We are slowing dropping in numbers.
Still like the hunt but hate the work afterwards if you shoot something. Feels good to let young bucks walk. I enjoy being in the woods with deer.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The name base layer is just a sales tactic to sell over priced crap when a set of wool long johns will keep you warmer even if they get wet. Wool can not be beat!!! You do not need a bunch of layers to keep you warm wearing wool.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

OnHoPr said:


> Trying to give me vertigo??? Or, are you just trying to fight the over the hill marker still? 30 ft, Heck I couldn't even hit something that far away with gun or bow. ehh maybe buckshot


I lost count of deer I saw on the 2018 gun opener from this stand. 7 different 2.5 eights that day. And several more sparkies. Worth the climb IMO.

I started using a safety harness and rope 3 years ago and wouldn't go up without it anymore. This set up is on the military crest on the side of a hill. When my back is at the tree my view is up hill and am about 18' high 20 yards out. Behind me 20 yards its about 50'.

Here is a video from behind me from the 15th. This 2.5 year old buck stops at a scrape while following a doe past me well within bow range.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10210318384756118




Shot this 3.5 year old in 2016 from this stand behind me at around 70 yards










Not trying to fight the over the hill thing, but it attacked me a few times......lol.


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

im old enough to know better but my body just don't listen to the brain. at 67 I don't get around like I use to. go to one of the big box stores and ask where's the base layers and you'll get blank stares. ask for long johns and they'll point you to then. i've called then long johns all my life. I have no plans to change what I call them at this point in my life. plus I cant afford base layers so i'll keep buying long johns


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I’m 27, and basically all I do is hunt, fish, fitness stuff and work. If anyone has questions about fitness related stuff as it pertains to hunting I’d be glad to answer!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Fisherman6 said:


> I’m 27, and basically all I do is hunt, fish, fitness stuff and work. *If anyone has questions about fitness related stuff as it pertains to hunting I’d be glad to answer*!


What is your preferred drink and snack on stand?


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

RMH said:


> What is your preferred drink and snack on stand?


Water, core power protein shake. Trail mix, protein bars(power crunch, cliff bars, etc) venison jerky or snack sticks.


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bearblade said:


> So it's said as a group we're getting older. I suppose I am. 58 soon. Curious about the range of ages here. I've hunted since I was 16 and ran the woods all the time as a kid. And I am no great hunter. Far less driven than I used to be. How about yourselves?


54... I have been hunting for as long as I can remember... I remember my first trip to deer camp when I was 10, This is the first year I have not bow hunted and I only went out with my gun for a couple days... spending as much time with the grad kids as I can. They love to fish, so hoping for solid soon to take them. Priorities change, but I love it


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Fisherman6 said:


> Water, core power protein shake. Trail mix, protein bars(power crunch, cliff bars, etc) venison jerky or snack sticks.


Try Whiskey. See if you don't like it better.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Fisherman6 said:


> Water, core power protein shake. Trail mix, protein bars(power crunch, cliff bars, etc) venison jerky or snack sticks.


Except for the jerky and sticks, that sounds like a California brunch.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Fisherman6 said:


> Water, core power protein shake. Trail mix, protein bars(power crunch, cliff bars, etc) venison jerky or snack sticks.


I ate that stuff while sitting in the tree stand, guarantee the *****imeter would go off, sure as rain.

*****imeter=the moment you get in your treestand, pull-up your bow, get comfortable and your gut turns over. The ****imeter went-off. :nono:


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

56 and just received some new base layer long johns today. 

Have to go with cheese peanut butter crackers and a molson for morning snack on stand.


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

35, got started when I was 14, didn’t shoot a deer until I was 25. Hoping to get my kids in the woods the next few years


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

46


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Double d's said:


> 56 and just received some new base layer long johns today.
> 
> Have to go with cheese peanut butter crackers and a molson for morning snack on stand.


I some Under Armour 3.0's for my birthday, I must say that they are pretty darn good, and will replace a pair or two of stretched out Meijer drawers.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

53. Which means I've been fishing for 50 years now. Probably just a few more and I'll get the hang of it. My dad was an ex-hunter, but I talked him into taking me out when I was about 13 and we hunted occasionally until I went away to college, and then I didn't hunt for another 31 years. Eased back into it with grouse and small game, then in '09 got the bright idea to take up waterfowling. Became manic. Still in the shape to do what I need to do outdoors, but old enough to wonder how much longer that will be the case.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lever4ever said:


> I ate that stuff while sitting in the tree stand, guarantee the *****imeter would go off, sure as rain.
> 
> *****imeter=the moment you get in your treestand, pull-up your bow, get comfortable and your gut turns over. The ****imeter went-off. :nono:


Add a few fiber one bars and you can effectively create your own local wind direction.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

43
First appointment with Dr Jellyfinger is in the near future. Ugh


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll be turning 67 later this month.
I remember my dad used to small game hunt when I was a tot. However, being the 5th of 12 kids, by the time I was old enough to tag along my dad was working two full time jobs just to keep the bills paid and hunting had become the furthest thing from his mind. Sadly, he never did get back into hunting. Luckily, we were able to do a lot of fishing together during the 70's and 80's before he passed.
I've always loved fishing and have gotten out every chance, even as a kid. A friend got me into pheasant hunting through the mid to late 70's but fishing remained my passion.
At 51, I was introduced to whitetail hunting and something just clicked. Every year since, every time out in the woods, I find I enjoy it more and more.
As far as older hunters leaving the hunting ranks, I personally plan to continue getting into the autumn woods for at least another 20 or 25 years. You aint getting rid of me that easy.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

spikekilla said:


> 43
> First appointment with Dr Jellyfinger is in the near future. Ugh


Be sure and tell him to remove his class ring.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> Try Whiskey. See if you don't like it better.


I do like some good bourbon. Hard to beat that.


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

spikekilla said:


> 43
> First appointment with Dr Jellyfinger is in the near future. Ugh


Awkward and uncomfortable to be sure but the next step is worse. Not so much the procedure itself but the prep for it is brutal.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

What’s the difference in endoscopic scopes used for upper gi and colon testing?


The taste. (courtesy the endo doc just as they put me under)


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

69 years and 5 months young with some physical limitations, RA, shoulder issues and full double knee replacements being the more recent and significant but those things and more naturally come with the aging process for many.

My earliest, growing up years were spent in a rural area 5 miles east of Williamston. Family members from every family in the surrounding area each known by first and last names thru either school or church functions. As all were friendly and outgoing neighbors, hunting permission was always considered given, no asking required.

Dad and Mom gave me a Daisy on my 5th Xmas and no bird in the area was any longer safe in our rural neighborhood as long as I had 10 cents for a tube of BB's.
Small game was abundant and shot opportunities quite frequent. Before I was legal to carry anything but that Daisey I always followed my dad, grandpa, and uncle whenever they went, and very happy to be there.

One of my proudest moments was when on an extremely wet and so far unproductive morning pheasant hunt, all three, plus the beagle, somehow did not notice a rooster pheasant deeply nestled down in an overgrown, but small clump of weeds and grasses.
Trailing behind as usual I spotted the tail feathers of a rooster pheasant protruding from the clump. I immediately jumped on that grassy pile, trying my best to hang on to that wet, now wildly cackling, wing flapping bird, all the while managing to avoid the sharp spurs, which I was successful in doing for the most part.
Proud as could be, I carried that still alive bird home, all the way asking If I could keep and raise him. I had a small enclosed cage I had previously raised a pigeon in and for some reason, perhaps because out of embarrassment, I was allowed to keep the bird.
I fed and watered that bird daily and faithfully, proudly showing him off to all of my friends.
One Sunday and several weeks after season had closed, we were to my surprise, having pheasant for dinner.
There were six of us living in a rented, $40.00 dollar a month old farmhouse with an outside shi**er. Times were tough and I didn't have to ask where the bird came from, I already knew.

Times have changed, the body has changed, but an extreme overdose of "still can do, still want to do" attitude keeps the fire going strong and without flicker.
As far as adapting to "necessary changes, and modifications as required" ?
The answer is definitely yes. But in the meantime I'll keep on keeping on doing the things I love to do in the manner required for as long as I can and hopefully I'll always be able to remember that pheasant too.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

lazyike said:


> Awkward and uncomfortable to be sure but the next step is worse. Not so much the procedure itself but the prep for it is brutal.


When that time comes, try to get the doc to prescribe a second bottle of that gunk. Mix up the second bottle, take it out on the ice and pour some down the hole, then run the power auger in reverse long enough to shoot it into the lake. Grab your favorite pole and get ready, guaranteed you're going to catch the CRAP out of 'em!


----------



## wolfeman50 (Oct 4, 2016)

57 for me. Been hunting since I was 9 or ten.
Started hunting with my dad and grampa for small game, mostly pheasant and rabbit.
we had permission to hunt a farm in Adair MI. There were pheasants everywhere back then.
Went deer hunting in the UP for the first time when I was 12. Back then the age was 14 so all I was able to do was to hang out with gramps. Those are some of the best hunting memories I have.
Started taking my son with me when he was 6 and he just loves it. He is 25 now and starting to take over some of the chores of planning our hunts. Still has a lot to learn though.
This year I lost my dad in June and it has hit me very hard.
Not only was he my father, but he was my best friend. The last couple years his hunting had been reduced to just going out in the evening because he could not walk into his spot in the dark. I would walk into his spot at night and help him get back to the truck. I sure do miss him!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

multibeard said:


> The name base layer is just a sales tactic to sell over priced crap when a set of wool long johns will keep you warmer even if they get wet. Wool can not be beat!!! You do not need a bunch of layers to keep you warm wearing wool.


My base layers are wool, albeit, merino wool. Am I a sucker? :lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

RMH said:


> What is your preferred drink and snack on stand?


I'm guessing Protein shakes and tofu.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Snacks...I love to sit with a bag of Doritos and follow it with those lifesavers in cellophane.

What?! Snacks?! Dang I have to sit like a statue.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

spikekilla said:


> 43
> First appointment with Dr Jellyfinger is in the near future. Ugh


Quote from friend diagnosed and successfully treated for prostate cancer: "A finger in the butt is better than six feet under."

May your doc be gentle, and slender of finger.




Fisherman6 said:


> I do like some good bourbon. Hard to beat that.


Treat yourself to a single malt bottle of Scotch sometime. The MacAllan 12 Year is a nice one. I don't drink much and wouldn't normally spring for a $70 bottle, but got that as a gift once and it is tasty and _*Smooth*_.


----------



## Cmonster (Aug 15, 2017)

27 hunting sense I was 12


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Cmonster said:


> 27 hunting sense I was 12


We're talking age, not hunting sense.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

41. Started bowhunting (if you can call it that) at 12. The neighbor was 16, he had a car, we had the property. We'd climb a tree and sit on a limb. I don't recall ever getting a shot. LOL

At 14 I got to go to "deer camp" at the farm. Using buckshot I hit a fawn in the noggin. Without gutting it, my cousin threw it over his shoulder and carried it a couple hundred yards to the farm house. Damn near 30 years later and we had a good laugh about that story around the bonfire this year.

Now my son is hunting, we spent the first couple days of the season in the blind together. Other than that, I'd rather duck hunt.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

I will be born again on 12/6/18. Going to put my finger to work for the day off


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

jr28schalm said:


> I will be born again on 12/6/18. Going to put my finger to work for the day off


Do you know how a man can be born again? If not,would you want to?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> We're talking age, not hunting sense.


Sometimes we talk nonsense.........


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

RMH said:


> Sometimes we talk nonsense.........



Well...scents you put it that way....


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

spikekilla said:


> 43
> First appointment with Dr Jellyfinger is in the near future. Ugh


The first time is the worst time.

It's really not that bad...unless his hands are on both of your shoulders.


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

43 -I told my kids that I was going to start working backwards in age when I turned 40, so unofficially I am 37 and going downhill. If I make it to 0, then I lived a darn good life, anything extra will be a bonus. 

Hunted for the first time when I was 14. My uncle had me a take hunters safety then he took me to Waterloo area, gave me a shotgun and told me to sit on a stump till it got dark. I did not hunt again until I was 24 and a friend sold me a bow then invited me out to his property. That got the fire burning and it has not stopped in almost 20 years.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

RMH said:


> Sometimes we talk nonsense.........


Ok that makes sense


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Perferator said:


> Ok that makes sense


Thanks for adding your 2 cents.......


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> We're talking age, not hunting sense.


Or since... I see . man some old guy's on here  makes me feel grateful I have plenty and plenty of yrs left of enjoying the outdoor life !!


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

snortwheeze said:


> Or since... I see . man some old guy's on here  makes me feel grateful I have plenty and plenty of yrs left of enjoying the outdoor life !!


don't waste the yrs you have left. enjoy every hunt until it becomes work. i'm 67 and still at it on muzzleloader season with my oldest son and his wife. but this may be the last yr for the viper climber. if my son didnt hunt I would have gave it up hunting already. next yr I may go to a portable ladder stand. my son said when I was ready he would start setting one up for me.


----------



## Woodsman Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

52...started hunting over 30 years ago with friends. My Dad never hunted, so I learned everything from friends and experience.


----------



## Fielding (Nov 15, 2018)

BucksandDucks said:


> Turned 44 this fall. Have been hunting since my 12th birthday. Can still remember being mad because my mom planned a birthday party. Told her that I wasn't going to be at the party because I was going to climb a tree with my bow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





Bearblade said:


> So it's said as a group we're getting older. I suppose I am. 58 soon. Curious about the range of ages here. I've hunted since I was 16 and ran the woods all the time as a kid. And I am no great hunter. Far less driven than I used to be. How about yourselves?


----------



## carlos garza (Jan 6, 2018)

79 years old and still going strong. Deer hunting bow, crossbow, rifle. Still water trap. Duck and geese. Put up five ladder stands. Hunt hogs, javelina, and nilgai in Texas in the winter months.


----------



## Fielding (Nov 15, 2018)

33, been hunting since I was 14. My grandpa got me into hunting pheasants in the thumb and fishing. My friends family got me into deer hunting. Now have 2 boyd of my own that I can't wait to share the outdoors with.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

carlos garza said:


> 79 years old and still going strong. Deer hunting bow, crossbow, rifle. Still water trap. Duck and geese. Put up five ladder stands. Hunt hogs, javelina, and nilgai in Texas in the winter months.


I didn't realize there are javalina in TX.


----------



## AllFowledup2 (Oct 3, 2017)

56, started as a pheasant retriever around 8....worked my way up from there. Miss swing on ringnecks.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Petronius said:


> “Base layers”? Damn, even thermal underwear has gotten to be politically correct.


----------



## Sader (Sep 29, 2008)

Bearblade said:


> So it's said as a group we're getting older. I suppose I am. 58 soon. Curious about the range of ages here. I've hunted since I was 16 and ran the woods all the time as a kid. And I am no great hunter. Far less driven than I used to be. How about yourselves?


I'm 60 and just got back from a Wyoming Elk hunt in area 58 near Cody. We walked up to 14 miles per day up and down between 6,500' and 9,000' where the air was very thin. I was the oldest in the group by 12 yrs, they were laboring with breathing like I was so I don't feel too bad. Looking foreword to doing it again next year. Oh and we didn't see any elk in area 58, but I did count over 400 in area 56 on some guys ranch, go figure...


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

I’m 67 and been bow hunting since I was 12! Wasn’t pretty but I [email protected] hunting. My grandson got his first deer with a true bow last year at 10. This year he got his second with a gun! Me? 39 years in a row and my 79th deer... next year if I get one 80th deer 40 years in a row! And my last! Had enough of the APR talk I’m done.


----------



## TDavis1961 (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm 57 and been huntin since I was 13. Rabbit, squirrel, ****, fox and deer and have loved every minute of it. Sadly can't go much anymore due to injuries and way too many surgeries. Bow huntin for deer is pretty much it now and not much of that. Honestly that's about the only thing I can even find places to hunt. Plenty of them too but hard to find much other game around here. Still love it all but the body has slowed me down big time.


----------



## Butch-eye (Mar 4, 2018)

66 in 7 days. fished since 5, hunted since 12. hunting is nothing like it use to be.


----------



## Kamikazie16 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bearblade said:


> So it's said as a group we're getting older. I suppose I am. 58 soon. Curious about the range of ages here. I've hunted since I was 16 and ran the woods all the time as a kid. And I am no great hunter. Far less driven than I used to be. How about yourselves?


----------



## Kamikazie16 (Jan 27, 2012)

71 years old been hunting and fishing with dad and grandpa since I was 7 or 8
Still enjoy it and going to keep on doing it
Got my deer the day before yesterday


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

60 in March 2019


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

carlos garza said:


> 79 years old and still going strong. Deer hunting bow, crossbow, rifle. Still water trap. Duck and geese. Put up five ladder stands. Hunt hogs, javelina, and nilgai in Texas in the winter months.


Nice! 
Gives a 60 year young whipper snapper like myself something to aspire to! 
<----<<<


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Senior members are still represented well.


----------



## Markosmania (Mar 13, 2015)

Skibum said:


> No it can't . And I get that we can be 25 again. But we can be the best version of ourselves that we can be if we're willing to work at it. Maybe its yoga or swimming or walking or stretching. Effort can always have a positive impact at quality of life for hunting and everything else.


Amen to that! 64teen!


----------



## 270 Hunter (Nov 10, 2016)

55. add distance to the trap line each year, hunt all seasons except bear and elk and push deeper into the woods expanding my terrain. Will do till I drop....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

59....God and good genes! Out scouting deer through State land. Hunting Trails with my tree climber.... Loven it!


----------



## jardno (May 12, 2005)

I"m 71. I start deer hunting with my crossbow Oct 1. Finish Last day of muzzle loading. Only go 4 or five days a week anymore. It kills me to get up at 5AM so I only do it maybe once a week. I can't walk as well so I can't go so far scouting and have to be very careful so I don't fall. Getting a deer out of the woods can be a problem. Lucky to have friends or son to help.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Now I can see why they talk about hunter numbers going down in the future.If you notice most of the post are over 50 and a lot over 60.Where are all the young guys


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

44 been hunting since 17. Well, like said before on this post. My wife says I sometimes act 15! LOL


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

jackbob42 said:


> Me also.
> I also remember him dragging me through the waterholes , too deep for me to touch bottom , by one arm with one hand while leading the dogs with the other.
> Had hounds of my own till I was 55.
> Will be 59 in February.


----------



## Bumpa (Apr 7, 2018)

Bearblade said:


> So it's said as a group we're getting older. I suppose I am. 58 soon. Curious about the range of ages here. I've hunted since I was 16 and ran the woods all the time as a kid. And I am no great hunter. Far less driven than I used to be. How about yourselves?


I am 65 next week. Haven't seemed to slow down yet. Still have


William H Bonney said:


> My wife thinks I'm 14.


----------



## Bumpa (Apr 7, 2018)

65 next week. Still have a love of hunting and fishing...haven't slowed down yet!


----------



## Brennen duck slayer (Aug 12, 2017)

I’m 20 gonna be 21 soon. Started bow hunting at 10 had my first deer down by age 11 and I’ve been hunting everything I can since that day. Looking like a lot of older gentlemen on here haven’t seen many young guys yet. That’s alright I suppose means I’ll be ahead of the game seeing and hearing all of the things the wise older ones have to say.


Bumpa said:


> I am 65 next week. Haven't seemed to slow down yet. Still have


----------



## #1 Gun (Dec 9, 2017)

66 in a couple weeks, started when I was 13. I'm like some of the other posts on here, it's getting easier to find an excuse to stay in a warm bed in the morning.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

36


----------



## oleofish (Sep 8, 2003)

78 Hunting since I was 14 [tagged along with dad from about 8] Fishing since 1940's


----------



## Mac2 (Mar 13, 2012)

I’m 64 still love going to hunting camp, it’s more like a family reunion with the people I love, the last 3 years I’ve had one of my grand kids sitting with me in the blind, it’s a good feeling to be able
To pass on the things that my dad and grand dad tough me.


----------



## 270 Hunter (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes, teach them young. My son was with me as soon as he got his apprentise lic.
Our best quality time is spent hunting, fishing, trapping. See him most weekends oct1 thru mar 31. 394,000 miles on the F250 to prove it. Thankful he enjoys the outdoors as much as I.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

47 by the end of the month, and I started with a fiberglass stick & string when I was 4.

Recruited my son into the tradition when he was 9yo, right after we moved back to the US from overseas. Recruited my wife into the turkey hunting club 2 years ago, she's tagged birds both of the past spring seasons. 

My college-age daughter loves to shoot but no hunting for her - she's not opposed to it and loves to eat venison (especially jerky and summer sausage), but too much of an animal lover to pull the trigger.


----------



## EJSams (Feb 7, 2017)

64 been hunting since 12 or so with my dad. Love bow gun muzzleloader then crossbow for deer. Just got "hooked" on ice fishing!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bayport (Aug 29, 2009)

Yankee#1 said:


> 47 by the end of the month, and I started with a fiberglass stick & string when I was 4.
> 
> Recruited my son into the tradition when he was 9yo, right after we moved back to the US from overseas. Recruited my wife into the turkey hunting club 2 years ago, she's tagged birds both of the past spring seasons.
> 
> My college-age daughter loves to shoot but no hunting for her - she's not opposed to it and loves to eat venison (especially jerky and summer sausage), but too much of an animal lover to pull the trigger.


78, began hunting at 16, small game. Added deer hunting during college years at Big Rapids. After small game declined took up duck hunting and still engaged with waterfowl in Bay Port 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gman1984 (Dec 19, 2007)

55 started when I was under 10 in indian river and in stuart fl. Mainly fishing to start. first deer hunt was after my grandfather passed on 11/*15*/75.......he shot a nice buck and had heart attack during the cleaning process. My uncle took me in the woods that week. Same area approx 5 years latter I missed my first wall hanger. shot over its back and watched it run off, dam........ i would have gotten 2 more shots off today on that one!! 1st gun was 410 single shot, my 870 is pretty worn out from hunting Ubly for 30 years....Randy's hooked me up with a nice 450 and its game over!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

56 
Been enjoying the woods and water before I hit my teens because of my uncle Ed. He died much to early but left quite a imprint on me. My uncle was old school northern boy, fed his family off the land, trapped, hunted, river fished, spent a good amount of time in canada calling in several moose for himself and friends with his birchbark call he made. Shot a few wolves and remember them well as a youngster. Him and my aunt took me and my brother and cousin to canada in the early spring to camp at cebrook lake to fish for lake trout, and got to visit all the spring bear hunters at the camp across the lake from us. This was a time before a single cottage was built on it. I was mesmerized by all this outdoor stuff he held close to his heart, especially being a city kid from Rochester, mi. 

I guess this is kind of my tribute to my uncle Ed, I dont think any of my relation even knows the impact he had on me as a child, thankyou Uncle Ed, I will see you again one day and you can finish showing me the workings of building guns and will shoot some crows off those fence post way out there with the 220 swift and maybe even get the 264 win. mag out.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

51


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

52


----------



## Woodsman Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

53 in April.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Maann, if I was an ED pill salesman I’d plaster this site with advertisements.


----------



## bustapapa (Mar 25, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!


----------

